# Switched to the TTS



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My order has now officially been amended to a Glacia White TTS S-tronic. I am particularly impressed with the internal colour scheme which should contrast nicely with the Glacia White exterior with red brake calipers and TTS logo!!  :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> My order has now officially been amended to a Glacia White TTS S-tronic. I am particularly impressed with the internal colour scheme which should contrast nicely with the Glacia White exterior with red brake calipers and TTS logo!!  :wink:


Congrats Red looks lovely. Is it in the configurator now?

So big question..would the red seats go with sepang blue?

You'll be able to get to the 35mph speed limit that bit quicker now


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Very Nice, I love the Express Red leather, well done!


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks great!!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

cheechy said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > My order has now officially been amended to a Glacia White TTS S-tronic. I am particularly impressed with the internal colour scheme which should contrast nicely with the Glacia White exterior with red brake calipers and TTS logo!!  :wink:
> ...


Yes, its on the configurator but some of the prices are not currently right for the TTS as they fail to reduce costs where elements are already included in TTS spec. I was looking over my shoulder at Sepang Blue but the red leather and internal set up swung it for keeping with Glacia White.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Very Nice

Have been considering changing my order and getting a TTS instead of a Sline Quattro?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That combo/car looks stunning....

Seats look lush

Think Audi have put right quite a few things they got wrong with the MK 2.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> So big question..would the red seats go with sepang blue?


I think Sepang with Express Red leather would look great.
Also if you do not spec "Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather" it keeps the red just on the seats which tones it down just a little if you are worried about too much red.
In the BMW world they combine Estoril Blue with Coral red a lot, and its quite nice.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks very nice.

Did you get much change from £45k (even allowing for no VAT in the islands)?


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations & well done! That would be very similar to what I would go for if I was ordering tomorrow.

I presume by configurator you mean the one at the dealership since the TTS configurator hasn't been launched yet?

Edit: just noticed the link. Time to have a mess around


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow, stunning colour choices!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice colours... Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I love those seats :twisted:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks gorgeous mate, a very very good choice


----------



## ryanmanu (Nov 8, 2014)

Seats plus the colour scheme are gorgeous!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

How about this combo?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the look of the Palamino Brown leather (think it's called) would be stunning inside Sepang blue or Nano grey.

P.s OP do you get the seat heaters as standard ?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Templar said:


> I like the look of the Palamino Brown leather (think it's called) would be stunning inside Sepang blue or Nano grey.
> 
> P.s OP do you get the seat heaters as standard ?


Yes, TTS comes with Magnetic Ride, Audi Sound System, All-weather LED headlights (as does S-line), Super Sports Seats, Heated Front Seats, Audi Lane Assist, Coloured interior elements, Auto dimming rear mirrors, Foot pedals in stainless steel, Black painted brake calipers and Light & Rain Sensors (as does S-line).


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of the Palamino Brown leather (think it's called) would be stunning inside Sepang blue or Nano grey.
> ...


S Tronic ? I found on the manual version there was quite an offset to the pedals more so the clutch. What did you think ?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Templar said:


> I like the look of the Palamino Brown leather (think it's called) would be stunning inside Sepang blue or Nano grey.
> 
> P.s OP do you get the seat heaters as standard ?


Options for TTS are black, grey or express red.

I've confirmed combo above with sepang (black with red elements / stripe). Salesman was good enough to go onto the 3d configurator they have in the dealership to let me see the car with both black and red leather. Red leather doesnt go with Sepang but red stripe is really quite cool.

I would have went with palomino in a heartbeat incidentally!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Templar said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


S-tronic not standard if thats what you mean - optional extra at around 1400 more. Just confirmed spec of:
Sepang Blue
S-tronic
Comfort pack
Dipping and folding mirrors
Cruise
Storage
Red elements with black leather

Tempted to go for red painted calipers but £30 quid on a tin of foliatec and new transfers will come in at less than £50 (alng with some patience / time).


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If you like the red calipers then just do it... don't waste your time on diy on a brand new motor mate when after all you'll wish you'd spec'd it considering the overall costs involved.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Still waiting for revised paperwork but full spec is now as follows:

TTS Coupe, S tronic in Glacia White with Express red super sports seats, Audi Matrix LED Headlights, Audi Phone Box, Audi 5 year warranty, Technology Package featuring Audi Connect, Comfort & Sound Pack, Brake Calipers painted in red, Auto dimming electrically adjustable folding and heated mirrors, Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather, Hold Assist, Interior elements in Quartz Lacquer Silver, Privacy Glass and Storage and luggage pack. 

Standard equipment includes 19" '5-parallel-spoke Star' Alloys, Audi Magnetic Ride, Leather Package, Heated Front Seats, Light and Rain sensors and Audi Lane Assist.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Hopefully my last change to the order sees the removal of extended leather in colour coordinated leather and switching back to the standard interior elements in quartz lacquer anthracite which, thanks to can_quattro, produces a more subtle yet stunning interior to offset the Glacia white exterior.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Hopefully my last change to the order sees the removal of extended leather in colour coordinated leather and switching back to the standard interior elements in quartz lacquer anthracite which, thanks to can_quattro, produces a more subtle yet stunning interior to offset the Glacia white exterior.


Agreed this looks better


----------

